# Anybody know (of) this bloke?



## Viperkeeper (Aug 23, 2007)

James Mintram

Southampton, United Kingdom

Does he have a DWA permit? I think he could be an up and coming politician, why you say? I don't think half or more of what he says is true. We have a saying, " How do you know a politician is telling a lie?" "His lips are moving"

Just my observation but before I have at him, I just need to be sure.

Cheers!

Al


----------



## morallywrong (Sep 18, 2008)

couldn't find anything. sorry mate


----------



## pythondave82 (Nov 14, 2007)

I have never heard of this guy Al.


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

For what its worth Ive never heard of him


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

na me neither


----------



## SnakeBreeder (Mar 11, 2007)

Not known to me :blush:


----------



## steelpanther (Jun 23, 2009)

Have an idea.If im right then he is full of politician rubbish ie shit.Tried to pm you but cant.


----------



## Cleopatra the Royal (Nov 29, 2008)

There's one in Portsmouth, are you sure its South hampton?

Harry


----------



## Cleopatra the Royal (Nov 29, 2008)

Sorry, Can't edit.

WRONG PERSON

Harry


----------



## Gaza Whitehouse (Dec 16, 2009)

I know him and no he doesn't have a DWAL. He just rants on to people about how there doing things wrong when he's got no experience what so ever. He owns a King and a beauty snake which he has trouble keeping properly so he's got no rights handing out advice on any snake, never mind DWA. I could happily rant on forever but I'll save your ears for today. Just ignore him as his only experience is in rapid google.


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

0o lol. viperlover


----------



## Tedster (Nov 24, 2010)

Gaza Whitehouse said:


> Just ignore him as his only experience is in rapid google.



Love that part , bless google when your tallking :censor: :lol2::lol2:


----------



## caffers1982 (Jan 17, 2010)

Tedster said:


> Love that part , bless google when your tallking :censor: :lol2::lol2:


Hes even better now hes downloaded google chrome...so fast its almost like his words are actually his own thoughts...:gasp:


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Someone just bumped a 2 year old thread :lol2:

I think everyone knows who he is now... and not for good reasons :whistling2:


----------



## Tedster (Nov 24, 2010)

caffers1982 said:


> Hes even better now hes downloaded google chrome...so fast its almost like his words are actually his own thoughts...:gasp:



:roll2: thanks just spat coffee out my nose from laughing at that :notworthy:


----------



## caffers1982 (Jan 17, 2010)

Tedster said:


> :roll2: thanks just spat coffee out my nose from laughing at that :notworthy:


I'm here all week Tedster :2thumb:


----------



## knaebot (Apr 15, 2010)

and from the ashes rises the mintram thread lol
well no-one knew him back in 2007 but nowadays hes a well known celebrity.
the ever flowing fountain of brilliance www.askmintram.com was his brainchild

although apparently he was arrested and consequently jailed for 18 months for smuggling a copperhead into britain without a dwa?:mf_dribble:


----------



## knaebot (Apr 15, 2010)

Athravan said:


> Someone just bumped a 2 year old thread :lol2:
> 
> I think everyone knows who he is now... and not for good reasons :whistling2:


thank you all your too kind, it was the least i could do :2thumb:


----------



## Gaza Whitehouse (Dec 16, 2009)

I got the blame as well cheers Stewart hahahaha I didn't even recover this thread hahahahaha. I deleted him now because I'd rather rip off my testicles then listen to anymore of his crap. Learn to look after your snakes properly Mintram before dishing out advice. Makes me laugh when a person that can't even look after a King, trys to give out advice on DWA animals. GET A GRIP MINTRAM.


----------



## MagicSqueak (Apr 9, 2010)

Gaza Whitehouse said:


> I got the blame as well cheers Stewart hahahaha I didn't even recover this thread hahahahaha. I deleted him now because I'd rather rip off my testicles then listen to anymore of his crap. Learn to look after your snakes properly Mintram before dishing out advice. Makes me laugh when a person that can't even look after a King, trys to give out advice on DWA animals. GET A GRIP MINTRAM.


How can you say you didn't recover the thread? You were the first poster on this thread in 2 years....what was the point in it? It's obvious that by now he'd know who James was. 

Dragging him back into the spotlight does nothing more than make him worse. Ignore him, don't talk to him and don't talk about him and you'll find he'll eventually slip under the radar and not be a problem to you...which is what you want isn't it?


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

Got to love the debates surrounding viperlover and the arguments of what to do and how to act around him.


----------



## Viperkeeper (Aug 23, 2007)

*Chill out*

I must say James did require some flogging to get him to realize the social grace required to participate in forum discussions. Two years later I must say he's made remarkable progress, not perfect but still learning.

I would like to call on everybody just to be a bite more tolerant and give him a bit more respect at least for the progress made.

Al


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

Very nice of you to say that Al.
I feel the same, He might hopefully one day grow up and become a decent venomous keeper...

Hes banned from this forum anyway.... These days


----------



## ScottGB (May 12, 2008)

Personally I think you've got that one wrong Al. It wasn't that long ago that he had a go at me. And his reading skills [email protected] got any better either.


----------

